# Lapierre Pro Race 200 Blau/Weiss



## Yousef (26. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich jetzt mein Eigen nennen 
























Erstes Fahrgefühl war sehr gut, selbst ein Mini Bunny Hopp macht er mit, mit meinen 110kg


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2009)

Und ist doch auch viel schöner, als jedes Canyon oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yousef (27. Oktober 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und ist doch auch viel schöner, als jedes Canyon oder?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Oktober 2009)

Schick, hab das auch schon live bei meinem Händler gesehen. Optisch wirds durch ne XT-Kurbel übrigens stark aufgewertet. Ich sehe auch eine Mytinysun-SOL900 Lampe, oder täusche ich mich da? Da Du eine ordentliche Kamera hast, würd ich mich über einen Beleuchtungsfoto bei Nacht freuen, die Lampe ist nämlich auch für mein Pro Race 200 geplant.

Aber mach ma die rosa Kissen weg 
Bereifung würd ich auf Conti MK / RK 2.2 SS ändern, oder taugen die Hutchinson mehr als die Michelin XC Dry² von letzten Jahr?

100kg? Das liegt zwar über der Freigabe von LP, aber mein Händler meinte ich: Wenn der Uwe Schlager den Rahmen bei seinem Gewicht nicht kaputt kriegt, dann auch kein anderer


----------



## Yousef (30. Oktober 2009)

Fotos von der Ausleuchtung habe ich hier im Technik Forum gepostet.
Rosa bleibt.
Die Hutchinson sind bis jetzt Top und das Gewicht ist auch nicht zu verachten.

LG


----------



## Yousef (2. November 2009)

Update ... =)





na wer weiss es


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. November 2009)

Sattel: Speciliazed Phenom SL 143
Flaschenhalter: Topeak
Hörnchen: Ritchey Pro
Gabel gecleant - sieht gut aus!


----------



## Yousef (2. November 2009)

...Richtig und:
Aufkleber von Gabel und den Reifen abgepuhlt!


----------



## Yousef (2. Dezember 2009)

Noch ein Update, mal sehen wer alles errät?! 






LG

PS: wenn es so weiter geht, muss ich den Titel in Weiss/Weiss ändern


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Statelstütze 
Dir fehlt noch ne weiße Race Face Deus, falls überhaupt verbaubar mit dem Presslager:
http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/103/


----------



## Yousef (3. Dezember 2009)

Weiss jemand zufällig welche RAL Farbe dem Blau am nächsten kommt?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yousef (5. Dezember 2009)

Update vorerst das letzte... 
















wer weiss es?


----------



## ICON82 (28. Dezember 2009)

Schade das sie die Schweißnähte nicht wie bei dem 2009er komplett gecleant haben. Ansonsten ein geiles Teil.

Im übrigen ist mein Rahmen nur bis 100Kg zugelassen. Oh da hatte ja schon vor mir jemand die Anleitung gelesen.


----------

